# ID pls, Thinking brantii, spilo?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok me and my freind were at dragon aquarium last weekend and we stumbled upon a piranha that was attacking my fingers constantly... it was the most aggressive P i ever seen! he wouldnt stop! he wasnt labled and we dont know what he is. My freind picked him up regaurdless and divided his tank for him with his pygos... can any1 Id this little devil? i was thinking brantii perhaps?

Oh and the black dot is not on the other side.. weird


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've seen that fish and actually posted pics in the Id forum.

I spoke with Bioteach sorry Piranha teach and we believe it is a Hummeralis, Known as the black shoulder piranha. It was $170 right. If it is a Hummeralis than you just scored big time.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=0#entry2397587

Seperate that bad boy from the pirayas asap, that fish is hard to come by.
I had no cash or tankspace or I would have grabed it myself


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Feefa Posted Today, 10:08 PM
> I've seen that fish and actually posted pics in the Id forum.
> 
> I spoke with Bioteach sorry Piranha teach and we believe it is a Hummeralis, Known as the black shoulder piranha. It was $170 right. If it is a Hummeralis than you just scored big time.


Its no S. humeralis which is more Pristobrycon-like. The white sand is washing out the natural color of the fish. My impression is S. maculatus.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Feefa Posted Today, 10:08 PM
> > I've seen that fish and actually posted pics in the Id forum.
> >
> > I spoke with Bioteach sorry Piranha teach and we believe it is a Hummeralis, Known as the black shoulder piranha. It was $170 right. If it is a Hummeralis than you just scored big time.
> ...


I believe maculatus is what the consensus was in the ID thread for Feefa's pics. What is throwing me off is the apparent proximal band of the tail extending almost to the edges in both sets of pictures...I would expect that to be washed out too and not that prominent in a mac regardless.


----------

